# Looking for 1-3 yr old healthy golden girl or boy



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know where Germanville is, but have you tried DVGRR (Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue)?


----------



## Pennstatece (Sep 16, 2013)

We did research them but unfortunately we are ineligible.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a list of the GR Rescues in PA, take a look at the group closest to you and check their Adoption Policy, requirements, and process. 

I adopted both of my Goldens, one from a GR Rescue and the other from my County Humane Society. They were both listed on PETFINDER.COM

Click on the Groups listed below, their Website and Contact info will come up.


*Pennsylvania*

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc.
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc.
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue
With A Golden Spirit, Inc. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penn*

Penn

Go on Petfinder and there are so many Golden Retrievers in Shelters!!
I did a search of all ages- within 100 miles of Germanville. You can do a search for up to 500 miles.
Pet Search Results: Adoptable gOLDEN RETRIEVER Dog Pets in Whitehall, PA: Petfinder


----------

